# Conseils pour faire évoluer un PowerBook 1400



## Lannoy29 (8 Mars 2007)

Hello à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac qui me faisait baver ado, un PowerBook 1400c. Je voulais avoir vos conseils concernant certaines évolutions matérielles, en particulier ce qui concerne l'éthernet & le wifi.

Connaissez-vous des cartes PCMCIA ethernet encore comptible OS9 sur le marché? Et en existe-t-il pour du wifi?

Si vous avez ce type de PowerBook, qu'avez-vous envisagé comme upgrades?

Merci à tous!!


----------



## takamaka (9 Mars 2007)

Lannoy29 a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Mac qui me faisait baver ado, un PowerBook 1400c. Je voulais avoir vos conseils concernant certaines évolutions matérielles, en particulier ce qui concerne l'éthernet & le wifi.
> 
> ...



Ben alors là mon ga' je ne peux pas t'aider... par contre, c'est cool de réaliser ses rêves!


Amuses-toi bien sur cette machine surpuissante!!!


----------



## Lannoy29 (9 Mars 2007)

Merci de ces encouragements  

Un vrai bonheur cette machine. Mon iBook fait la gueule, ainsi que mon Mini surpris d'être ainsi trompé


----------



## Chouette 57 (16 Mars 2007)

Je poss&#232;de un PB 1400C depuis de nombreuse ann&#233;es. Inutile d'essayer de lui mettre l'USB: la carte m&#232;re ne le supporte pas. Il tourne actuellement sous 9.1. Le lecteur de CD m'avait l&#226;ch&#233;, je viens juste d'en retrouver un. Le SCSI est bien s&#251;r fonctionnel, mais c'est lourd d'utilisation. J'ai trouv&#233; un adaptateur PCMCIA/CompactFlasch qui permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer des photos d'un APN avec ce type de carte. Pour l'&#233;thernet je gal&#232;re, j'ai bien trouv&#233; une carte r&#233;seau PCMCIA de MagicRam (PE-200) mais sans son pilote. Si tu as besoin d'autres chose  n'h&#233;site pas &#224; me contacter.


----------



## Lannoy29 (17 Mars 2007)

Super! Je n'y manquerai certainement pas!


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

J'ai command&#233; il y a quelques temps un lecteur de CD pour 1400 dans ce magasin :

Wegenermedia

Ils ont pas mal de pi&#232;ces, mais j'ai rien vu cot&#233; Ethernet.

Si tu trouves une carte Ethernet fonctionnelle et que tu as d&#233;j&#224; une borne Airport, il te suffit d'en avoir une autre en mode WDS sur laquelle tu connectes ta machine par le port Ethernet. Ca te fera un pont wifi  Ca marche tr&#232;s bien avec mon LCIII.

modemADSL <--ethernet-->borne aiport<--wifi-->borne airport<--ethernet-->PB 1400


----------



## Lannoy29 (17 Mars 2007)

merci pour ce super lien! On y trouve de quoi refaire un 1400 à neuf!


----------



## Chouette 57 (17 Mars 2007)

Un tr&#232;s grand merci Melaure pour le lien Wegenermedia. Je n'y ai rien achet&#233; mais par contre j'ai d&#233;couvert un pilote Mac pour une carte r&#233;seau PCMCIA de PC (3C589D) que je possedais mais que je ne pouvais utiliser (3Com ne d&#233;veloppe que des pilotes PC). Mon PB 1400C est donc sur le web (switch derri&#232;re une Live-Box). Je pense que &#231;a peut int&#233;resser d'autres personnes. Encore merci.


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Lannoy29 a dit:


> merci pour ce super lien! On y trouve de quoi refaire un 1400 à neuf!



C'est ce que j'avais fait avec Yul's 



Chouette 57 a dit:


> Un très grand merci Melaure pour le lien Wegenermedia. Je n'y ai rien acheté mais par contre j'ai découvert un pilote Mac pour une carte réseau PCMCIA de PC (3C589D) que je possedais mais que je ne pouvais utiliser (3Com ne développe que des pilotes PC). Mon PB 1400C est donc sur le web (switch derrière une Live-Box). Je pense que ça peut intéresser d'autres personnes. Encore merci.



Arf c'est rien  Par contre un stock de carte PCMCIA ferait sûrement beaucoup d'heureux ...


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé ce qu'ils vous fallait chez Smalldog.

Asante Friendlynet 10BaseT PC Card for Mac

Il en reste un bon paquet et à 40$ ça reste correct pour cette marque.


----------



## z62 (19 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,
moi aussi j'ai une carte MagicRam PE-200 et je suis certain qu'elle fonctionne sur le Pbook 1400 car j'ai acheté l'ensemble neuf il y a quelques années. Le problème est que je ne remet plus la main sur ce satané pilote et que j'ai changé de disque et de système, j'ai bien localisé le site de MagicRam qui ne propose plus ce type de matériel et ne répond pas à mes appels à l'aide. Si l'un d'entre vous réussi à mettre la main sur le pilote de cette carte je suis preneur. Je vais encore essayer de fouiller pour localiser la disquette !!
Côté matériel, il y a des supers occases sur eBay US, j'ai acheté un écran matrice active récemment pour un prix très raisonnable (40 $ avec le port), le changement se fait en 5 min avec un simple tournevis cruci. Pour la baie lecteur CD 12X, la mienne avait rendu l'âme et j'ai changé le lecteur pour un 24 X Teac sur les conseils avisés de la page http://mywebpages.comcast.net/gionpeters/hhhh/pb1400.htm
Attention quand-même il y a plusieurs modèles et le premier que j'avais trouvé n'était pas reconnu, je pense à un pb de conf. maître/esclave, j'en ai acheté un 2ème en occase et bingo ! Mais pas de gain de perfo du 24X. Aujourd'hui mon PBook a une carte G3/250 un disque 40 Go, 56 Mo de ram et je ne cherche plus qu'une batterie neuve. Dernier challenge, lui faire parler WIFI, sans problème on dirait : http://www.penmachine.com/techie/airport1400.html


----------



## Yuls (25 Mars 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est ce que j'avais fait avec Yul's
> 
> 
> 
> Arf c'est rien  Par contre un stock de carte PCMCIA ferait sûrement beaucoup d'heureux ...



La config du 1400cs était la suivante :

- PB 1400cs/OS 8.1/48 MO/4Go + PC Card 3 com 10 base-T
+ lecteur CD 24x Wegener Media

La PC Card 3 com m'a été donnée, mais je me souviens plus de la référence...


----------

